# Getting called "weird"



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll try to make this short, today at work I was talking to a couple coworkers at separate times, one who's a friend and the other I like. Anyways they both called me "weird." I didn't really know how to respond, the first I just said yeah I'm special, the girl I like and I've referred to before, said, "we're on a date again" when we went to eat in the back and she also called me weird, I didn't know how to respond so I just kind of brushed it off. I try not to let it bother me but I don't really know what it means. I feel like I try to be as normal as possible, but also be myself. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## IntrovertApocalypse (Jun 3, 2017)

First off, it's great that you try to be yourself. That can be tough for some people with anxiety, especially when out in public. I'd say not to listen to those people. It sounds like you weren't doing anything strange and they need to mind their own business. Plus, as someone who has convinced herself that everyone in her life thinks she's a freak, it's not fun to dwell on things like this. At the end of the day, if who you are makes you happy who cares if some people might call you 'weird'? Don't let it get to you.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

IntrovertApocalypse said:


> First off, it's great that you try to be yourself. That can be tough for some people with anxiety, especially when out in public. I'd say not to listen to those people. It sounds like you weren't doing anything strange and they need to mind their own business. Plus, as someone who has convinced herself that everyone in her life thinks she's a freak, it's not fun to dwell on things like this. At the end of the day, if who you are makes you happy who cares if some people might call you 'weird'? Don't let it get to you.


Yeah but I can say some pretty crazy stuff, not really offensive, just doesn't make sense, but I can't really help it.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Own it. Being weird is better than being a norm. If they think you're weird, then they're clearly boring and lack imagination.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

You'll always be too weird, too this, too that for SOMEONE. If you allow people to dictate how you behave based on their bullying, you will lose your uniqueness. I regret letting my own bullying make me quiet and boring, I used to be loud and outspoke and that went away solely because of people and me trying to please everyone. It's not possible. They were just bullying you and trying to feel superior. I would have said their eyebrows are weird.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

I used to get called weird a lot (I still do some times, but mostly by my mom so it doesn't really bother me as much), it used to affect me a lot back then but with time I guess I just stopped caring that much about what other people think of me.
Just keep being yourself and if they don't accept you for who you are, that's their problem.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Embrace the weirdness grasshopper.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

andrew141 said:


> I'll try to make this short, today at work I was talking to a couple coworkers at separate times, one who's a friend and the other I like. Anyways they both called me "weird." I didn't really know how to respond, the first I just said yeah I'm special, the girl I like and I've referred to before, said, "we're on a date again" when we went to eat in the back and she also called me weird, I didn't know how to respond so I just kind of brushed it off. I try not to let it bother me but I don't really know what it means. I feel like I try to be as normal as possible, but also be myself. Any thoughts on this?


I would NEVER give "yeah I am special" response, because that would make me sound *****en naive. As a matter of fact I know some examples when its been the other way around: after I confronted others they were like "oh no we just meant you are special" and I was like "don't *****en lie to me" or alternatively others were like "its okay to be weird you have to be who you are" and I was like "no its not, I know myself better than you do, and I want to be normal". \

There was also one girl that said I was weird and meant it negatively. Basically, due to my Asperger, my voice is naturally loud and she didn't get the point that its my natural voice, she held it against me. Apart from that, she also didn't like it when I mentioned that I used to be a stormfront member. I tried to explain to her that I only joined stormfront out of curiosity and I wasn't racist, but she would interrupt my explanation shouting over me "not so loud" then my voice would get even louder since I was trying to speak on top of her just so that I could finish that sentence, but she wouldn't let me finish that sentence by yelling even louder "not so loud", so basically I couldn't finish one simple sentence for like 10 minutes. Then I lost temper and said "you know we are not compatible at all". But I didn't mean to say it beacuse, unlike her, I don't have any other options; I simply said it because I lost temper. But she was like "okay we are not compatible, fine, I am taking you home and thats it" so then I kept trying to explain to her that I didn't mean to say it I just lost temper but she just kept repeating that I said we are not compatible so I should stick to what I said. In any case, back to the "weird" thing, few days afterwords she texted me again and after texting back and forth for a while I asked whether I can have a second chance. She said "I guess; you are pretty *weird* though" *And my response to the word weird was* that "weird" people are the ones that don't have the normal emotions that most humans have, but in my case I have the same emotions and needs as most people, so I am not weird, I just don't know how to express them. Her response was "if you had normal emotions you wouldn't have lost temper in the car" and then I said "yes I have normal emotions I just don't have enough social skills to deal with them" So we were debating for 10 minutes whether I was "weird" or not (she didn't want to talk about it but I kept pushing the issue) and then finally she said "fine you are not weird, we are just not compatible" then I tried to argue with her as to whether we are compatible or not, but eventually she stopped replying. 
an


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Yeah you're weird. I'm weird. Everyone's weird. Even if someone seems "normal", they likely have their own "weird" quirks. It's what makes people unique ^^

For the most part it's just perspective though. Something you might think is weird could be normal to me and vice versa. Those people probably just have different standards for 'weirdness'.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

andrew141 said:


> I'll try to make this short, today at work I was talking to a couple coworkers at separate times, one who's a friend and the other I like. Anyways they both called me "weird." I didn't really know how to respond, the first I just said yeah I'm special, the girl I like and I've referred to before, said, "we're on a date again" when we went to eat in the back and she also called me weird, I didn't know how to respond so I just kind of brushed it off. I try not to let it bother me but I don't really know what it means. I feel like I try to be as normal as possible, but also be myself. Any thoughts on this?


The first thing would not be to assume that they were bullying you, you have to look at the context it was said in.

If they were being friendly I would probably say something like "Good weird or bad weird?" and if we were already friends (meaning they would already know I can be a bit of a joker) I might be a little cheeky and say something like "that's what makes me interesting" or "that's why you love me".

It doesn't sound like they were bullying you to me, if you don't know what they mean, ask them.


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> The first thing would not be to assume that they were bullying you, you have to look at the context it was said in.
> 
> If they were being friendly I would probably say something like "Good weird or bad weird?" and if we were already friends (meaning they would already know I can be a bit of a joker) I might be a little cheeky and say something like "that's what makes me interesting" or "that's why you love me".
> 
> It doesn't sound like they were bullying you to me, if you don't know what they mean, ask them.


Yeah I know it's not bullying, they said it in more if a friendly way, I just don't know what it means.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

andrew141 said:


> Yeah I know it's not bullying, they said it in more if a friendly way, I just don't know what it means.


Do you think they're good people? If so I think it's safe to just ask them, it's probably just some quirks, quirks are fine.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

andrew141 said:


> I'll try to make this short, today at work I was talking to a couple coworkers at separate times, one who's a friend and the other I like. Anyways they both called me "weird." I didn't really know how to respond, the first I just said yeah I'm special, the girl I like and I've referred to before, said, "we're on a date again" when we went to eat in the back and she also called me weird, I didn't know how to respond so I just kind of brushed it off. I try not to let it bother me but I don't really know what it means. I feel like I try to be as normal as possible, but also be myself. Any thoughts on this?


 If you don't like it, the worst thing you can do is ever try to just be yourself. That'll haunt you every time. People want you to be fake. If you want to "fit in" just do what everyone else is doing. Even if you're doing it poorly no one will notice unless you do something that really calls attention to yourself.

The key is to make yourself appear to be just another average drone but at the same time, be careful not to do anything better than you should be able to do it as just another average drone. Because that one thing you do really well will get you noticed and people will expect everything else to be up to the same standards. It will also cause your competitors (and they always exist everywhere you go) to start looking for your weaknesses.

I think that's the mistake a lot of people make in trying to "be as normal as possible". Being exceptional in any way is not normal. Normal is dull, boring and invisible.If nobody ever notices you at all, you're doing something right. As long as you can get a job and scratch out an existence while being that kind of "normal" it's better than nothing.


----------



## SarahJean (May 31, 2017)

Yes I hate being called weird it's annoying as heck. But whatever I imagine what those people are like behind closed doors calling me weird.


----------

